# Dokumentationstool



## Balian (8. Sep 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

verwendet Jemand von Euch ein Dokumentationstool? Wenn ja, welches?

Die Frag ist, ob es einen WYSIWYG-Editor gibt , der mir dann eine fertige Dokumentation in diversen Formaten erstellt. Irgenwie habe ich bei Sourceforge nichts Richtiges gefunden. Hm....

Danke und Gruß

Balian


----------



## Wildcard (8. Sep 2007)

http://cocoondev.org/daisy/index.html


----------



## Balian (8. Sep 2007)

Hm, Du verwendest ein CMS als Dokutool?  :shock:


----------



## Wildcard (8. Sep 2007)

Wir generieren und pflegen damit Java Help, PDF, Eclipse Help und HTML Hilfe.
Was genau wolltest du denn machen?


----------



## Balian (9. Sep 2007)

Hallo Wildcard,

wenn man damit ne javahelp regenrieren kann ist das schon ganz Klasse. geht auf ne chm??

Gruß

   Balian


----------



## Wildcard (9. Sep 2007)

Jedes output Format ist möglich. Einfach eine kleine Java Klasse als PlugIn hinzufügen, die die Konvertierung übernimmt.


----------



## Balian(not loged) (9. Sep 2007)

Ist das so ohne Weiteres möglich (Konvertierung in das Windows-Hilfe-Format) über eine einfache Klasse?

Gruß

Balian


----------



## Wildcard (9. Sep 2007)

Ich kenne das Windows Hilfe Format nicht


----------

